# Photographer documents wife's journey with cancer.



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Oct 25, 2013)

This Guy Photographed Every Stage Of His Wife's Cancer. The Last 3 Photos Destroyed Me.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 25, 2013)

so...now...I'm crying....


----------



## Warhorse (Oct 25, 2013)

Very sad indeed.

They are getting better with the survival rates of some types of breast cancer...my wife is a thirteen year survivor. Thank God.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 25, 2013)

These essays are always problematic. Annie Leibovitz got a certain amount of crap for publishing photographs on Sontag's process of dying. There's a balance between grieving and exploiting that is never going to be right for everyone. Add to that the American (western?) feelings about death, and how it should be private, hidden away, and not discussed, and you get an unpleasant but interesting social situation.

Myself, I think a little more openness about dying wouldn't be a bad thing, but I did grow up in the USA and as such I am pretty steeped in that culture, so these things always open up mixed emotions. It makes it hard to comment on the pictures themselves, or even really _see_ them in any useful way.


----------



## 114florida (Oct 25, 2013)

Really, Its very sad to visit that page. And images are speaking itself more about the situation.


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

Very sad indeed. I see it as a celebration of her life rather than a documentation of her death.


----------



## paigew (Oct 25, 2013)

I saw that yesterday on facebook and was bawling. So heartbreaking. Cancer sucks


----------



## cbarnard7 (Oct 25, 2013)

Beautiful pictures. I think these photos represent how much love they had for each other and more than likely was the key factor in the grieving/coming-to-terms process. Cancer indeed sucks and hopefully this helped the family through it. I don't see it as an exploitation, but a way of dealing with such devastating news. RIP


----------



## kathyt (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow. That was powerful.


----------



## nola.ron (Oct 25, 2013)

This is the most powerful series of photographs that I have ever seen.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 25, 2013)

I've said before that my definition of a good photograph is one that makes you feel something. This has been the most powerful series of photographs I have seen in a very, very long time, if not, ever. The fact that between my wife and I, we have known at least 5 different people who have fought cancer (and three of them that lost their battles), this is particularly poignant. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## JTPhotography (Nov 4, 2013)

Touching.

I doubt this would work well if the photos weren't really good. These photos are REALLY good, not just in an artistic sense, but a technical one.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Nov 4, 2013)

I didn't look at all of the photos, as a cancer survivor myself [ almost 6 years ovarian cancer] it brings back too many painful memories for me. That said, I have to say that if my husband wanted to take photos of my sickness and treatment etc. I would have been offended and angered, but everyone and their situation and views on things are different; that's what makes the world interesting. Personally I just find doing something like that distasteful and an invasion of personal privacy - but that's just me.


----------



## mishele (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow. Very emotional! Always nice to have a little reminder that life isn't so bad. I'll smile for her today!


----------

